# After years of buying PCs I am a Mac owner



## flanker

I have been a loyal PC buyer for many many many years, but since getting my first iPad I have jumped into the world of Apples Mac.
Bought a Mac Pro 13" notebook with Intel i7 and a 750HD.
So far it's been fairly smooth just having to get some new software windows stuff won't work on Macs  is a small bummer. 
But I did need some updated stuff.


----------



## danthrax

I thought you could still get Microsoft Word, Excel, and other Office Apps for Macs?

I'm not sure whether I should congratulate you on your purchase or man-slap you..?

We'll go with the congrats... for now...


----------



## flanker

danthrax said:


> I thought you could still get Microsoft Word, Excel, and other Office Apps for Macs?
> 
> I'm not sure whether I should congratulate you on your purchase or man-slap you..?
> 
> We'll go with the congrats... for now...



Yes I found Office for the Mac. it was on sale at BestBuy for $69. I had been using my Office 97 for years so getting the updated program was fine with me.
I am not getting rid of all my many Windows PCs, just trying something new.


----------



## Ankur

What difference did you find from windows n mac OS? Why are macs so costly even though they don't have good specs?
My friend got i3 with bad GPU for 2k$


----------



## flanker

Ankur said:


> What difference did you find from windows n mac OS? Why are macs so costly even though they don't have good specs?
> My friend got i3 with bad GPU for 2k$



Well for starters no explore type item like windows so no file tree, but there is a thing to find your files, it is working fairly well.
For sure it's a much different O.S. from windows.

Yes they are costly $1,400 but very well built with bright clear screen lighted key board, mine is plenty quick in working the Net. 
Since they don't support Flash in their apple programs you just download Flash for the Mac. and it works with your videos and other stuff you use. same with Adobe get the Mac. one and all works.

Since it was bought to support my new iPad2 in sending pictures and videos this has worked very well you import them into  Apple I Tunes on your system.

I can also use the free program Micro Video Converter to turn them into Mpg4 files for the iPad2 and my Kindal Fire, with the Kindal you just use the Mini USB port to move them on the Kindal.

Wife says it's just another high priced toy.


----------



## mx344

flanker said:


> Wife says it's just another high priced toy.


it is


----------



## turbodiesel

macs are nice looking although i do prefer windows OS

if i ever get a mac it will only be to install windows 7 on it


----------



## flanker

ryan.white said:


> macs are nice looking although i do prefer windows OS
> 
> if i ever get a mac it will only be to install windows 7 on it



That would be just spending your money to say I have a Mac running windows, for $500 less many other laptops can do it.
Using the Mac with the OX lion OS is what buying a Mac is really designed to use.
I just bought the Mac because I bought the iPad2 and wanted to use ut with a the Mac system. Just something new to play with.


----------



## DMGrier

I prefer my PC being that Vaio's last just as long if not longer but I must agree on the move on from Windows. So I recommend buy a PC and install Ubuntu.


----------



## Technoman

Ankur said:


> What difference did you find from windows n mac OS? Why are macs so costly even though they don't have good specs?
> My friend got i3 with bad GPU for 2k$



Believe it or not there are a lot of differences between the 2 OS's. The main reason being the layout, although the layout became more similar when windows 7 added the  Bar at the Bottom. Other than that It is not as easy to get to your pic and stuff like that on the mac and I could go on forever, but that's why there are pretty much two options. (I don't count Linux)


----------



## legalize

I think it comes down to personal preference for general use, and I prefer to not use Mac... however I have a few friends that have switched and love it. One loves the big screen that came with his, and the other likes the over sized touch pad on his laptop... Neither have mentioned anything about the OS itself.


----------



## linkin

Congrats, all you did was change software. The physical hardware is more or less the same, it's just a different operating system.

You might as well build (not buy, important point here) a system and install your choice of OS and shape it up to look like OSX.


----------



## mac208x

To those that think macbooks or imacs are not worth it:

99% windows laptops are made of plastic. Macbooks/Mac are made of aluminium.

Macbooks batteries last longer over the years and hold more hours per charge.

Macbooks have crystal clear, HD screens Vs Most laptops today still use crappy screens.

Macbooks and imacs HOLD their market value. (I brought my macbook 2 years ago for 1300$, i can sell it today easly for 1000$) Vs Toshiba laptops that lose 70% of their value in the first year.

Stable, Malware free system. 

Their build quality is so superior they last pretty much forever. (I have had my macbook for 2 years now, I haven't formatted it once, never needed a repair, HDD never died on me, no dead pixels, Track-pad doesn't become loose or crappy over time, i could go on forever)

Top quality audio/video programs, (ever seen a windows machine in a studio? I don't think so) Macbooks are well knows for their audio and video editing superiority, that windows machines will never ever be able to. 


In the end there is many advantages a macbook has over a windows machine. Whatever it is, macbooks are well worth their price, even if its for a studio or everyday use for a student in collage.


----------



## wolfeking

its more than the aluminium. Id put my Latitude D630 against a macbook form the same time on design easily. And it didnt take $300+ to max the memory. 

I will give apple on the software end. They are the kings of cheap on paid OSs. I think its like $29 to but a copy of OSx, even 10.7. Windows, it is like 70 to 99 to buy an upgrade copy. 

Holding their value, its because of who buys them not what they are. The only reason you can still sell yours for $1000 is because people are dumb enough to pay that for a used one. 

HDDs fail. Mine lasted 5 years before it started to go. Never had another part replaced (upgraded RAM to 4GB though), not because the 2GB was BAD, but just wanted more. 

As for maleware, there isn't as much maleware on MAC, but there is maleware out there. Most maleware comes from the end users stupidity anyway. The only maleware and virus PROOF system is Linux. There have been viruses created for it, but all were contained in the lab and took literally years of work to create. Most windows and OSX viruses are created inside of a day.


----------



## linkin

mac208x said:


> To those that think macbooks or imacs are not worth it:
> 
> 99% windows laptops are made of plastic. Macbooks/Mac are made of aluminium.
> 
> Macbooks batteries last longer over the years and hold more hours per charge.
> 
> Macbooks have crystal clear, HD screens Vs Most laptops today still use crappy screens.
> 
> Macbooks and imacs HOLD their market value. (I brought my macbook 2 years ago for 1300$, i can sell it today easly for 1000$) Vs Toshiba laptops that lose 70% of their value in the first year.
> 
> Stable, Malware free system.
> 
> Their build quality is so superior they last pretty much forever. (I have had my macbook for 2 years now, I haven't formatted it once, never needed a repair, HDD never died on me, no dead pixels, Track-pad doesn't become loose or crappy over time, i could go on forever)
> 
> Top quality audio/video programs, (ever seen a windows machine in a studio? I don't think so) Macbooks are well knows for their audio and video editing superiority, that windows machines will never ever be able to.
> 
> 
> In the end there is many advantages a macbook has over a windows machine. Whatever it is, macbooks are well worth their price, even if its for a studio or everyday use for a student in collage.



You don't need aluminium for a strong laptop. Samsung and Lenovo prove that.

I'd like to see proof of your battery claim.

Screens vary. A $200 netbook won't have the same screen quality as a $1500 macbook or laptop.

GOOD machines hold their value, mac/pc or not.

Macs are not malware free, even apple admits it: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4651 - as for stability, most windows laptops come loaded with bloatware. Easily fixed by a fresh install of your choice of operating system.

Drop a macbook and a laptop from 6ft, I guarantee you neither will survive without any form of damage, cosmetic or internal. Likewise, keep a macbook or laptop turned on on your bed blanket all day and it will overheat and eventually die.

There are large numbers of free and paid professional studio programs for any platform, windows, osx, linux or otherwise.

Macs are NOT good value for money for your average student. Students need laptops that can do word processing, browse the internet and that's it. As for 3D modelling, your basic integrated graphics chip on any mac or pc is enough for that. Good luck upgrading your mac to a professional grade video card designed for cad work, however.

In short, all of your arguments are null and void, and you are speaking from ignorance.


----------



## CrazyMike

Correct me if i am wrong, but this whole "Mac Vs PC" thing is kind of old. It only has to do with personal preference. 

I personally love Mac. I love how elegant they look, how fluid the OS runs, how simple they are to run. Mac has (in my eyes) been thought of as the simple product, the one you take home and just start using it. Looks amazing and runs great. But along with that comes repercussions. Mac (Apple products in general) limit you in what you can do with the equipment and software. This has it's benefits and downfalls (benefit being that it limits the amount of virus/malware like components. The OS is so tightly restricted that doesn't allow much of foreign material to pass through, although still possible. The downfall is that it is possible to want to do something with your product and not being 'allowed'). 

I personally don't own a Mac, mainly for the simple reason that most PC enthusiasts agree with, just not worth the cost. A person can get a much better performing piece of equipment for less cost. No restrictions on top of it. I would love to have a Mac for the elegant look and simplicity, but for me personally, just not worth it. 

Now this statement might be completely false, but what i have found that is most Mac (Apple) product users defend their product so strongly is because they never did have a true understanding of the Mac (Apple) product. They never knew about the amount of restrictions that Apple has on it's product. They enjoy the simplicity and elegance of the product to much to see all the "tabo" things about Apple. 

Linkin is right ... "You might as well build (not buy, important point here) a system and install your choice of OS and shape it up to look like OSX. " 

My biggest defense statement of not buying a Mac is the following:

In today's society, technology is rapidly changing. For me personally, my 4 year old computer cannot run a "today's" game. So i need to upgrade my hardware to keep up with the times. If a person buys a Mac product for lets say $2500 (roughly the price of a decent performing Mac product) and lets bump the outdated hardware to 6 years before having to upgrade, that product just cost you roughly $415.00/year. You take a PC product with equivalent hardware, costing you lets say roughly $1800, that product just cost you $300.00/year before having to upgrade. 

And if you really want to turn up the volume, compare how much it is to upgrade each of the pieces of equipment. You will find not only more choice, but cheaper result for the PC version of product. 


BUT all in all, congrats on the Apple product. I am jelly on that. Hope you like it  
Apple Vs PC is only just a preference game.


----------



## wolfeking

I havent really paid close attention, but i think the main point out on the last two replies were for factual errors, not in defense of apple or PC. 

Apple vs Microsoft vs Linux is completely what you prefer as long as you have the facts not misinformation or propaganda.


----------



## mac208x

linkin said:


> You don't need aluminium for a strong laptop. Samsung and Lenovo prove that.
> 
> I'd like to see proof of your battery claim.
> 
> Screens vary. A $200 netbook won't have the same screen quality as a $1500 macbook or laptop.
> 
> GOOD machines hold their value, mac/pc or not.
> 
> Macs are not malware free, even apple admits it: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4651 - as for stability, most windows laptops come loaded with bloatware. Easily fixed by a fresh install of your choice of operating system.
> 
> Drop a macbook and a laptop from 6ft, I guarantee you neither will survive without any form of damage, cosmetic or internal. Likewise, keep a macbook or laptop turned on on your bed blanket all day and it will overheat and eventually die.
> 
> There are large numbers of free and paid professional studio programs for any platform, windows, osx, linux or otherwise.
> 
> Macs are NOT good value for money for your average student. Students need laptops that can do word processing, browse the internet and that's it. As for 3D modelling, your basic integrated graphics chip on any mac or pc is enough for that. Good luck upgrading your mac to a professional grade video card designed for cad work, however.
> 
> In short, all of your arguments are null and void, and you are speaking from ignorance.



1. Samsung makes laptops now? LOL They can barely make any good cellphones.

2. What machines? Any PC you build will decrease in value drastically over a year. Each month company's release something new and whatever you put in that computer will automatically decrease in value. There is tons of people that buy mac, you just dont see them around. Mac do hold their value, just like any apple product, Why? Because they dont rush too release a new upgraded laptop every 1-2 month, apple takes their time in their design. Let me know if you have ever heard of a mass failure of screen, etc on a mac like asus has now.

3. Did i mention anything that a macbook can survive a 6ft drop? NO i was saying that for everyday use, a mac will outlast a ordinary laptop over the years. I got an example for you, my girlfriend bought a toshiba satelite laptop for 700$ around the same time as i brought my macbook. its been over 2 years and nothing has happened to my laptop, As for her toshiba, after the first year, the charging port failed, she couldn't charge her laptop anymore. Her dvd drive failed. It started to over heat, one of the speakers died. One or two keys fell off while typing. She has never dropped the laptop, never abused it etc. It was from regular everyday use, playing music, surfing the web, etc. 

4. I have seen plenty 1000k+ laptops that do not even come close to the screen quality of a macbook. Ill provide proof later as i do not feel like searching for em and wanna finish this post already.

5. Of course i there is plently of software out there for evey os that can edit videos etc. But are they as polished as apps for OSX? No. Every windows application will have problems, crash and more while an video editing software for osx (imovie) is stable, will not crash on you, and are polished. I travel with my good friend to studios for recording sessions, and i can say that 3 out of 5 these studios use macs for editing. 

6. Oh i forgot to point this one out, Macs are faster than a PC. Does not matter what kind of PC it is. I actually compared my MSI gt780dxr to my early 09" macbook pro with core duo at 2.2ghz and boot time to xp was faster even tho i changed the boot to run on max cores on my msi. Even browising the web with google chrome is faster on a mac, pages load faster, ads etc.

The following are quotes (I did not write) that i think strongly represent why macs are better:



> Macs do crash, and anyone who tells you they don't is a liar, but the tightly controlled Unix-based operating system is far more capable when it comes to isolating and terminating problematic applications than Windows. PCs come from the baby-and-bathwater school of conflict management and throw out the whole lot - data, app and OS - in exchange for a garish blue screen and a forced reboot.





> The hardware and the operating system (and often the software too) are all made by a single company - Apple - and so they're guaranteed to work well together. The OS is optimised for the computer line-up, the mouse and hardware are designed with the OS in mind, and the applications are tuned to take advantage of every tweak and innovation in both. Only a Mac can deliver a smooth, well-thought-out experience end-to-end, and only with a Mac do you know exactly where to go for help and support. With a PC you'll be batted back and forth between Microsoft and whoever made your ugly beige box, as they spend the next month blaming each other for your problem.





> The oldest Macs that can run Apple's latest operating system have just celebrated their eighth birthday, yet all but a handful of the oldest Vista-ready PCs were still just kit and components this time last year. Macs are often criticised for being overpriced, but when you spread the cost over their respective working lives, the Mac comes out cheaper than a PC.



Like i said, they last long time, their build quality is better. In the time you own a macbook someone else brought 2-3 laptops already and im not talking about the tech shavy people also. I know ppl on here know crap load about computers and im not talking about you people.


----------



## linkin

1) Barely make phones? You obviously haven't owned one.

2) Gaming laptops for one. They are just as expensive as a macbook, they have good specs for gaming, so they hold their value. Good gaming laptops don't depreciate as fast as regular bulk model laptops.

3) I highly doubt that. As I said, when users ABUSE their hardware, it will not last. When users look after their hardware, they'll last. REGARDLESS of if it's a mac or not.

4) This is still your only legitimate point. Not many laptops have IPS screens.

5) Again, you are speaking from bias. Have you never used Sony Vegas? Stability is dependant on software version, OS, and hardware. Bad hardware can leave you with huge instabilities. An outdated mac and an outdated windows machine with the same specs will have their own flaws, insecurities and instabilities. Don't compare half a decade old windows boxen to a top of the current range macbook.

6) Macs are not faster than PC's nor is the hardware of any different quality. Macs have the same Intel CPU's and Foxconn-made motherboards as any other OEM.

I am trying to state here that the HARDWARE is the same, what you like better is the outward appearance and SOFTWARE. You''d probably like another laptop just as much if it had OSX on it. Do some reading, look up Hackintosh (and no I do not condone using it, I am just making a point)

And my final point, Microsoft Windows has the overwhelming majority of market share. Until Apple OSX has common support for games, is made readily available on less expensive machines, it will continue to be a niche market for spoilt rich kids to use as a fashion statement.


----------



## Richard89

WOW!!!  This thread has blown way out of control here.

I personally own a MacBook Pro as well as a PC and laptop.  I'm running Windows 7, Mac OS X Lion and Ubuntu.  I love each of them equally.  Computers are tools, and like all tools, there are several different versions.  Pliers, for instance, have many shapes, sizes, and types, each for a specific purpose.  Computers are the same way.  If I were to attempt to install Mac OS X on my PC running Windows (assuming that I had the patience to do this), it would never perform as well as it does on the MacBook Pro.  

Apple writes their operating systems to work on a specific architecture.  While this range is growing, it is still quite limited in scope.  Installing OS X on an AMD architecture takes some serious emulation (I believe there is something out there called "Empire OS" or some such setup to help with this endeavor).  Microsoft writes their operating systems to function on an extremely wide range of hardware architectures.  Testing an operating system to all its extremes on absolutely every possible hardware configuration is utterly outrageous.  This is why Windows has the occasional bug (among its other misgivings).  Apple on the other hand, can test its operating system on its limited support architecture.  With that said, this does not mean Windows is a poor operating system or Apple has the best operating system.  Like all other TOOLS, they have a purpose.

Mac OS X has better functionality with graphic designing products.  This is what I use my laptop for.  However, it is by no means, nearly as wonderful as my desktop.  The hardware in my desktop PC, far outstrips my MacBook.  However, due to the way the operating system handles the commands from the software, it still functions superbly.

Desktop PCs have their purposes.  I use it for video editing as well as games.  It is extremely easy to install more memory or a larger hard drive in a PC than it is a MacBook or Mac Pro.  Upgrading a PC is far simpler than Apple products.  Trying to play most modern games on a Mac running Windows will likely leave you pulling your hair out as there are so many things that are emulated and so many features that are simply not supported.

Linux is wonderful for the developer.  However, it is not nearly as user friendly as other systems and can require an extremely high knowledge of computer systems along with quite a learning curve.  I use Linux as a learning experience to learn about systems and how they function.  Linux is wonderful for giving you everything you wanted to know about what your computer is doing and more.  Windows has gadgets and Mac has widgets that try to do this, but not nearly as well as Linux can natively.  What makes Linux unique is how the positive attributes of both Windows and Unix environments (Mac for instance) are combined giving it the versatility to work on literally anything and have the stability to handle serious hardware/software failures.

With that said, the Mac vs. PC war was never really a war.  Each computer have their purposes and each should be used for their purpose.  When you stray outside that realm, of course neither will perform up to par with your expectations.


----------



## 88Jonsson

mac208x said:


> 1. Samsung makes laptops now? LOL They can barely make any good cellphones.
> 
> 2. What machines? Any PC you build will decrease in value drastically over a year. Each month company's release something new and whatever you put in that computer will automatically decrease in value. There is tons of people that buy mac, you just dont see them around. Mac do hold their value, just like any apple product, Why? Because they dont rush too release a new upgraded laptop every 1-2 month, apple takes their time in their design. Let me know if you have ever heard of a mass failure of screen, etc on a mac like asus has now.
> 
> 3. Did i mention anything that a macbook can survive a 6ft drop? NO i was saying that for everyday use, a mac will outlast a ordinary laptop over the years. I got an example for you, my girlfriend bought a toshiba satelite laptop for 700$ around the same time as i brought my macbook. its been over 2 years and nothing has happened to my laptop, As for her toshiba, after the first year, the charging port failed, she couldn't charge her laptop anymore. Her dvd drive failed. It started to over heat, one of the speakers died. One or two keys fell off while typing. She has never dropped the laptop, never abused it etc. It was from regular everyday use, playing music, surfing the web, etc.
> 
> 4. I have seen plenty 1000k+ laptops that do not even come close to the screen quality of a macbook. Ill provide proof later as i do not feel like searching for em and wanna finish this post already.
> 
> 5. Of course i there is plently of software out there for evey os that can edit videos etc. But are they as polished as apps for OSX? No. Every windows application will have problems, crash and more while an video editing software for osx (imovie) is stable, will not crash on you, and are polished. I travel with my good friend to studios for recording sessions, and i can say that 3 out of 5 these studios use macs for editing.
> 
> 6. Oh i forgot to point this one out,* Macs are faster than a PC. Does not matter what kind of PC it is.* I actually compared my MSI gt780dxr to my early 09" macbook pro with core duo at 2.2ghz and boot time to xp was faster even tho i changed the boot to run on max cores on my msi. Even browising the web with google chrome is faster on a mac, pages load faster, ads etc.
> 
> The following are quotes (I did not write) that i think strongly represent why macs are better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said, they last long time, their build quality is better. In the time you own a macbook someone else brought 2-3 laptops already and im not talking about the tech shavy people also. I know ppl on here know crap load about computers and im not talking about you people.



...


----------



## speedyink

linkin said:


> 4) This is still your only legitimate point. Not many laptops have IPS screens.



No line of Macbook has an IPS screen.

Source: apple.com


----------



## Perkomate

Well.


----------



## DMGrier

That is to funny, I would take a pc with Linux any day over a Mac.


----------



## Des_Zac

Hey, everyone, can you guys stop complaining about useless topics such as this? Saying PCs are better and Macs are better will not prove anything, as there is NO WAY to be right OR wrong.

Seriously, bickering over this stuff solves NOTHING other than thinking you're right, which you aren't... there isn't a single thing in the argument that isn't personal preference.


----------



## turbodiesel

i say it like this 

macs:: 
good: are easy to use, nice looking, good performance, good for use at home 
bad:games are mostly designed for pcs,  hard to upgrade to make faster have to get a new mac instead

windows::  
gooderformance,,great for buisnesses, more software support, good for gamers
bad:virus likely,hard to use 


linux/ubuntu::

good: free,good looking,fast,easy to use,nice intergrated features
bad: not much software support, not good for gaming  



i say linux wins because it is free and is very nice to use 
the only reason i use windows is because i can play games and it has more software support


----------



## DMGrier

We can say what we want, and opinion and truth are two different things but even then it is not hard to prove where a PC running Linux is superior.

Plus there is a lot of software for Linux, more then Apple and almost as much as there is for Windows.


----------



## linkin

Back to mac208x, yes, Samsung do make laptops:

http://www.samsung.com/au/consumer/pc-peripherals/notebook-pc/index.idx?pagetype=type_p2&


----------



## mac208x

Ok, You win the battle. But the war isnt over!

@ Linkin

Please, i beg you don't get me started on cellphones. There you cannot win. Samsung makes the most crappiest phones out there. I may not know that much about computers, cellphones its a different story.


----------



## DMGrier

I like Samaung, have better luck then I have had with HTC.


----------



## NyxCharon

..Just going to leave this here.
http://ompldr.org/tYzAxOQ


----------



## paulcheung

mac208x said:


> Ok, You win the battle. But the war isnt over!
> 
> @ Linkin
> 
> Please, i beg you don't get me started on cellphones. There you cannot win. Samsung makes the most crappiest phones out there. I may not know that much about computers, cellphones its a different story.



Samsung Galaxy S II is not a good phone? I think they are pretty amazing.
Cheers.

http://betanews.com/2011/12/31/galaxy-nexus-shames-iphone-4s-siri/

http://www.laptopmag.com/reviews/smartphones/samsung-galaxy-s-ii-skyrocket.aspx


----------



## Richard89

NyxCharon said:


> ..Just going to leave this here.
> http://ompldr.org/tYzAxOQ



You just made my day!


----------



## Perkomate

NyxCharon said:


> ..Just going to leave this here.
> http://ompldr.org/tYzAxOQ



I was like, oh, that's not too bad.
Then I saw the $1200 laptop. 
On top of everything else.


----------



## mac208x

paulcheung said:


> Samsung Galaxy S II is not a good phone? I think they are pretty amazing.
> Cheers.
> 
> http://betanews.com/2011/12/31/galaxy-nexus-shames-iphone-4s-siri/
> 
> http://www.laptopmag.com/reviews/smartphones/samsung-galaxy-s-ii-skyrocket.aspx



The Samsung galaxy S 2 i did not own, and most likely never will. Samsung phones plainly disgust me as i have owned a few and will never buy one again.

I have owned the Samsung captivate, Vibrant, mesmerize, and infuse. The build quality on these phones wore horrible, as they wore not solid. they scratch easily, cheap plastic. The captivate and vibrant would feel lose and squeak while using it also both did not have a flash (that was 2010) and i would understand if it was like 2001 but no flash in 2010? rly?. the build quality also goes for the mesmerize and infuse. All 4 had GPS issues, as it would not get your location, not work at all etc. The screen on the captivate got yellow on the bottom right, a big portion of it, so did on the infuse. You may think that i only owned one of each, no i have returned each one about 2-3 times, and every unit i got had a problem. Touchwiz is plain horrible, its worse than sence now. Its sluggish, slows down the phone, horrible theming. Samsung doesnt update the software that often, you have to wait a long time to get gingerbread. But yeah you can root your phone, flash CM7 or ASOP and be done with wiz, but what about the regular person that cant do that? doesn't have the knowledge? well they are screwed and stuck with it. 

Oh and whats the only thing that samsung puts in these phones thats good? AMOLED, thats it.


----------



## FuryRosewood

i thought the 100 boxes of poptarts was a nice touch


----------



## NyxCharon

FuryRosewood said:


> i thought the 100 boxes of poptarts was a nice touch



Probably my favorite part.


----------



## flanker

I feel it's time to lock this thread Mr.Moderator.


----------



## DMGrier

Why lock somthing still going? That makes no sense.


----------



## newuser

Whilst I love the iPad, the iMac just wasn't for me. Love Windows PCs.


----------



## Mishkin

The whole PC vs Mac debate was never even a debate or war in the first place.  In virtually EVERYTHING, the PC has and does trump Macs.  The only thing the Mac (not for me but for some) may have going for it is its looks and OS.  That is a matter of opinion, and if someone wants to pay out their ass for it, I respect that.

However, this subject is one that I find incredibly ironic, not to mention hilarious.  While there are certainly exceptions on both sides, for the most part the Mac fandom in the "debates" consists of ignorant, non-computer geeks spewing untrue, completely illogical bs to back up their marketed-brainwashed view of Macintosh.  It's like arguing with a 5 year old for the computer geeks (you know, the ones that actually know what the hell they're talking about, as opposed to say, the 15 year old girl who's dumber than a brick and adamant that Macs are superior), and it's just a sad, ironic deal.

Now again, I can't say anything about someone who prefers the Mac OS or visual aesthetics of some of its monitors, keyboards, etc.  But that's as far as it goes.  Every other category is on PC's side, and that is pure fact.  I won't even get into the outrageous prices Macs have.  Steve Jobs wasn't a visionary whatsoever.  However, he WAS a goddamn genius when it came to knowing how to market an overly-expensive and generally inferior product to millions of stupid people around the world.  That and maintaining excellent factories employing tons of people in Asia, that are so efficient that they also double as superb suicide factories.

I am speaking on desktops only here, although some points remain the same for other Apple products vs the competition, and other points are different.


----------



## TekMaster

PC - business + personal use. mac - graphics + multimedia


----------



## Mishkin

TekMaster said:


> PC - business + personal use. mac - graphics + multimedia



You're just repeating canned, cliched crap you've heard for years, since the rejuvenation of Macintosh and they began the whole graphics/hippie artist marketing crap.

Can you actually tell me why this is so?  Go ahead and be specific.  List programs, features, etc for me, explain why Macs are better in those areas.  How about professional graphics, and stuff like CAD, etc.  Are Macs better there and if they are, why?  Don't be shy.  I'm sure you know what you're talking about...


----------



## TekMaster

idc what im repeating haha ill never go with either!
this is what every great IT professional such as Scott Jernigan has told me. It dosnt matter, I dont use either, just professional feedback
and how it's really used LMAO! noobers. I can tell you apples gfx will never be up to par if amd has anything to do with it haha
big fat dump on apple/mac from the heart


----------



## wolfeking

The way it generally goes is that both do the job best. Depends on whos talking. Again, just like ford vs chevy vs dodge. 

In my honest opinion Linux can do it better and safer than either "PC" or MAC.


----------



## TekMaster

Thank you wolfeking. I have just fallen in love with you


----------



## wolfeking

I take it you are another avid Linux user?


----------



## TekMaster

wolfeking said:


> I take it you are another avid Linux user?


Absolutely friend!


----------



## tlarkin

Mishkin said:


> The whole PC vs Mac debate was never even a debate or war in the first place.  In virtually EVERYTHING, the PC has and does trump Macs.  The only thing the Mac (not for me but for some) may have going for it is its looks and OS.  That is a matter of opinion, and if someone wants to pay out their ass for it, I respect that.



Macs can run Windows, therefore there is nothing, a PC can do that a Mac cannot.  If there is a PC only version of an application you can try running it in a VM, use the WINE/CrossOver API, or boot to Windows via Boot Camp.



> However, this subject is one that I find incredibly ironic, not to mention hilarious.  While there are certainly exceptions on both sides, for the most part the Mac fandom in the "debates" consists of ignorant, non-computer geeks spewing untrue, completely illogical bs to back up their marketed-brainwashed view of Macintosh.  It's like arguing with a 5 year old for the computer geeks (you know, the ones that actually know what the hell they're talking about, as opposed to say, the 15 year old girl who's dumber than a brick and adamant that Macs are superior), and it's just a sad, ironic deal.



So everyone who owns a Mac is stupid.  Women all have invalid opinions, and there is no such thing as a Microsoft/PC fanboy.  Gotcha.



> Now again, I can't say anything about someone who prefers the Mac OS or visual aesthetics of some of its monitors, keyboards, etc.  But that's as far as it goes.  Every other category is on PC's side, and that is pure fact.  I won't even get into the outrageous prices Macs have.  Steve Jobs wasn't a visionary whatsoever.  However, he WAS a goddamn genius when it came to knowing how to market an overly-expensive and generally inferior product to millions of stupid people around the world.  That and maintaining excellent factories employing tons of people in Asia, that are so efficient that they also double as superb suicide factories.



This statement is so laughable.  You have zero empirical evidence to back up any claim you just made, including the ones about Steve Jobs.  You are just making really bad generalizations.



> I am speaking on desktops only here, although some points remain the same for other Apple products vs the competition, and other points are different.



If PCs and Windows were so superior why did Google just switch all their client machines to Macs?  That is right, no one is allowed to run Windows at Google anymore unless they have speical permission to do so.  I know this because of three facts:  1)  I interviewed at Google for a Mac Sys Admin position, 2)  I have several friends that work for Google, and 3) they freaking announced it to the media you can google it.

http://www.wavuti.com/4/post/2010/6...internally-no-more-windows.html#axzz1mDyQKOZZ

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/d2f3f04e-6ccf-11df-91c8-00144feab49a.html#axzz1mDz07QE2

When it comes down to it, a PC and a Mac they are both just tools.  Whatever you are more productive on is the better tool.  On paper though all Unix based OSes are superior for many reasons when comparing them to Windows.


----------



## mtb211

Ankur said:


> What difference did you find from windows n mac OS? Why are macs so costly even though they don't have good specs?
> My friend got i3 with bad GPU for 2k$



Hate Macs


----------



## linkin

Macs are PC's. You guys are debating the software... operating system. There is basically no physical difference in the internal parts, apart from design and also how the exterior looks. If you have the know-how you can get OSX on a PC (legal or not is an entirely different question) and you can get Windows and/or Linux on a mac.

The one thing macs have over PC's at the moment, hardware wise, is the IPS screens for accurate colours. They won't have this advantage forever as IPS screens are already on the market, and not exactly expensive depending on the size.


----------



## tlarkin

linkin said:


> Macs are PC's. You guys are debating the software... operating system. There is basically no physical difference in the internal parts, apart from design and also how the exterior looks. If you have the know-how you can get OSX on a PC (legal or not is an entirely different question) and you can get Windows and/or Linux on a mac.
> 
> The one thing macs have over PC's at the moment, hardware wise, is the IPS screens for accurate colours. They won't have this advantage forever as IPS screens are already on the market, and not exactly expensive depending on the size.



I think you are generalizing it too much.  Same components?  No, same hardware architecture - yes.  Otherwise, you are saying a cheap Acer laptop is on par with say a high end Asus or Lenovo that costs more money, when in fact they aren't.

Certain components will always be the same, RAM is RAM, hard drives are hard drives, optical drives are optical drives, etc.  However, the actual internal components definitely have different levels of quality.  Those computers that cost more tend to have higher quality parts.

This is a definite business model of computers and since I used Acer as an example (on purpose) I will show you that they are changing their business model and going to make higher end laptops with higher end components.

http://www.techdigest.tv/2011/12/ultrabooks_our.html

quote from Acer CEO:



> "We will shift our strategy to improving profitability from pursuing market share blindly with cheap and unprofitable products," Wang told Dow Jones.



In the technology world you most definitely get what you pay for.

Oh and for IPS screens, there is a whole scale of IPS screens.  That is why some of the IPS monitors costs thousands of dollars still, while some are under even say $500.  With that sort of price range you are paying for quality of components.  So, while some of the Apple products do use IPS screens you must look at the quality and specs of the screens of other tablets/laptops/monitors when comparing the two.  Just having an IPS screen doesn't automatically make it equal in spec.


----------

